# Worried about flooding again Laguna de Bay Luzon



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We didn't have much of a dry season this year due to El Ninya and I see the water creeping up it's higher than normal and we just started the rainy season so I feel we'll end up flooded once again. The last time this happened was in 2012 and we were flooded 4 feet deep for 3 months, I had to shut off our main circuit panel and create another panel for upstairs we also couldn't flush the toilet which was a huge pain in the azz.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I always was concerned about flooding.
My USA house in at the highest point in the community, and is over 100 meters above sea level.

When I purchased my house, I said I want it built on THAT lot.
At first the builder said no. 
I said OK, call me when you are building at that block.
Then I got a yes.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe you should move Mark, not the first time that's happened to you from memory.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It look to be nice at EAST side of Laguna Lake, with some higher ground there too. 

@Howard 
There are maps showing flooding and landslide risks. (Although if it isnt changed, the landslide risk they marked wrong by "if few people live there then its LOW risk even if its HIGH risk there will be a lamdslide there, because it would hit few people" 🤣
Amd there are other maps showing earthquakes. 

If combinme them then only parts of Palawan and a corner of Panay island are left


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Maybe you should move Mark, not the first time that's happened to you from memory.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We built a kitchen upstairs in 2011 just before we flooded (didn't realize we would flood) and our side-by-side fridge is upstairs it's a complete kitchen with a bar, the lower kitchen also has a bar lol... the big hassle is wading through the water, I had to make a raft but maybe this time I'll buy a canoe.

The bedrooms are also upstairs so we'll be okay we still have the upstairs circuit breaker panel so I'll shut the main circuit breaker panel off downstairs and then turn on the one upstairs, we also had to raise our electrical water pump and tank, lessons learned.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> We built a kitchen upstairs in 2011 just before we flooded (didn't realize we would flood) and our side-by-side fridge is upstairs it's a complete kitchen with a bar, the lower kitchen also has a bar lol... the big hassle is wading through the water, I had to make a raft but maybe this time I'll buy a canoe.
> 
> The bedrooms are also upstairs so we'll be okay we still have the upstairs circuit breaker panel so I'll shut the main circuit breaker panel off downstairs and then turn on the one upstairs, we also had to raise our electrical water pump and tank, lessons learned.


Hi mark yes the water level is rising we raised our sea wall this year by another four feet, enclosed is a pic just taken which shows our neighbours fish factory , my guideline is over recent years the water level reached







the bottom of the third row of boulders down from the top , last year the water level dropped so low that from our sea wall to the end of the building it was dry !and it was like a jungle, and yes since the weekend the water has begun to rise again, fishing boats which were out of the water are now in water again. Hope the seawall is high enough now


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi mark yes the water level is rising we raised our sea wall this year by another four feet, enclosed is a pic just taken which shows our neighbours fish factory , my guideline is over recent years the water level reached the bottom of the third row of boulders down from the top , last year the water level dropped so low that from our sea wall to the end of the building it was dry !and it was like a jungle, and yes since the weekend the water has begun to rise again, fishing boats which were out of the water are now in water again. Hope the seawall is high enough now


It's beginning of the Wet season and the water shouldn't be this high so I see troubles. I also doubled checked our upper floor breaker box and the wife had an electrician use the wire from the box to the main line a long time ago so I have to get that restored soon.

Another concern is all the gabi (taro root) in the back yard, I'll need to start pulling it in low lying area's.

Nice sea wall Bob and what a view, the neighbors have these but we sure don't, we live on a large family squatted lot, the land has become a little higher due to the many floods and the fishermen dumping their shells along the coastal area, the view here is also beautiful but I planted so many fruit trees that they block the lake.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The back yard.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

My office looking down towards your back yard 😂


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

How big is your lot mark? Tax declared and titled? Looks like a fantastic place to live, well done.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> How big is your lot mark? Tax declared and titled? Looks like a fantastic place to live, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I skipped the trees, it's double the size shown.

I'm a squatter on family squatted land, we own nothing. We turned the parents home into a two story block building, it used to be bamboo. There is a tax but it's not much something like 1000 pesos or less.

The water or shoreline is owned by the government, it starts right where I took the photo, we tried to get a title but no luck and ended up with a drawing of the land lines only the sister in-law stole that from us. The municipality is mainly duck raising.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> My office looking down towards your back yard 😂


You live close, I'll keep that location a secret, there's not too many of us living here.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I skipped the trees, it's double the size shown.
> 
> I'm a squatter on family squatted land, we own nothing. We turned the parents home into a two story block building, it used to be bamboo. There is a tax but it's not much something like 1000 pesos or less.
> 
> The water or shoreline is owned by the government, it starts right where I took the photo, we tried to get a title but no luck and ended up with a drawing of the land lines only the sister in-law stole that from us. The municipality is mainly duck raising.


 Government own shoreline everywhere. 

Have tax been paid at least 10 years and applied for title AFTER that?
IF so its uncommon to not get title.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Squatters land works Mark unless one of the big 4 decide they want to build a mall or condo complex, I'm sure you are very safe. 
Bens family are squatters on PNR land for over 30 years, most of the relatives and neighbours the same, apparently the municipal put a concrete road over the train line 15 or 20 years ago, they are not going anywhere.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Government own shoreline everywhere.
> 
> Have tax been paid at least 10 years and applied for title AFTER that?
> IF so its uncommon to not get title.


The shoreline is owned by the Government or labeled "Salvage Area" along the coast and many that have built in this area probably have no clue that they've built their homes on government property or put up huge stone concrete structures marking the property but it's in the Salvage Zone. 

When the Government comes in to widen the roads or possibly run a highway along the coast (they're talking about this) they soon find out, especially in our area, the provincial highway expanded and all the settlers were moved out and now you can view the original homes in the back.

We are on someone else's land, it was given to my wife's father he worked for the owner of the land and before they could issue the title the owner died and so the wife of the owner rejected his gift but the In-laws have been here since 1940.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> You live close, I'll keep that location a secret, there's not too many of us living here.


As the crow flies quite close, but I need to go round by Santa Cruz or Calauan to get nearer too your place. 
Been here 26 years and my wife has business in the centre of town which I run sometimes, so I’m well known by locals and the many tourists we have at the weekends.
Hopefully your place won’t flood to bad this year. I remember the market in Santa Cruz being under water for months a few years ago.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The shoreline is owned by the Government or labeled "Salvage Area" along the coast and many that have built in this area probably have no clue that they've built their homes on government property or put up huge stone concrete structures marking the property but it's in the Salvage Zone.
> 
> When the Government comes in to widen the roads or possibly run a highway along the coast (they're talking about this) they soon find out, especially in our area, the provincial highway expanded and all the settlers were moved out and now you can view the original homes in the back.
> 
> We are on someone else's land, it was given to my wife's father he worked for the owner of the land and before they could issue the title the owner died and so the wife of the owner rejected his gift but the In-laws have been here since 1940.


 Oh not denied by government but by other. I thought it was TAXED land in name of a family member of your wife. Why pay property tax when its in name of not related and not government?

BUT perhaps that can used as proof to get the land. There is a *"squatter law" **- I have no idea what the name is - but its about even squatters WITHOUT being allowed to be there at PRIVATE land, have some chance to DEMAND it when have USED it long time. I believe good chance your wife¨s family can get it by it has been so long time, so I think worth checking with a lawyer specialiced at such.
I dont know if such get title direct or geting "user right". After paying property tax in minimum 10 years then can APPLY to get title for a few thousand pesos. When having user rights since before around 1948, then can DEMAND TITLE (if have paid property tax). I believe not concerning this 1948 rule but perhaps worth checking if that rule can be used in your case too. 

In some cities the CITIES have given away squatter areas to squaters, where they had build houses, not just sheds. And in some other cities the cities have given land ELSEWHERE to squatters and even pay them to leave, even paid transports if they mounted down the sheds/houses and wanted to bring the building material. I dont know why, if just beinmg nice or avoid squatters to claim the land they are at. 

*We checked if we wanted to buy a land for the business, but we skipped it because of that "squatter law" because there are FIVE 25+ years squatter families at it, which can take parts of it from owner if they get to know the law, and we dont want to neither have people living at our land (except as guard) and we dont want to push away any poor people anyway.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to start harvesting some of our Gabi (taro roots) we have a few low-lying areas.










Here are some of the larger roots, I also have a huge bucket of smaller pieces.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I had to start harvesting some of our Gabi (taro roots) we have a few low-lying areas.
> 
> View attachment 101920
> 
> ...


What will you make with the Gabi? Laing na gabi is one of my favorite meals in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> What will you make with the Gabi? Laing na gabi is one of my favorite meals in the Philippines.


I really like it in sinagang soup and sometimes other meals to substitute for potatoes like afritada, my daughter makes sweet's with it also. 

We gave away 4 bags to the in-laws and also my next door neighbor.

I still have plenty of gabi plants on the higher areas, yesterday I had to pull these because they were getting flooded in the area planted.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I really like it in sinagang soup and sometimes other meals to substitute for potatoes like afritada, my daughter makes sweet's with it also.


Good substitute for potatoes and healthier.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

How’s the water levels Mark? 
We’ve had some heavy rainstorms up here over the past few days and it all heads downhill to Laguna de Bay.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> How’s the water levels Mark?
> We’ve had some heavy rainstorms up here over the past few days and it all heads downhill to Laguna de Bay.


So far we're okay, for sure the rain is daily but not heavy enough, so im crossing my fingers, my wife told me it's not as high as she thought she spent some time today on the road that leads to the water, our back area can have some wet spots and hard for her to walk through. 

We had some serious lighting and thunder earlier also.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Mark water level today where we live the normal high level is where the black line is thats when it would come over our sea wall which we have raised higher now, itjust depends now on the dam in Manila etc , and more rain


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi Mark water level today where we live the normal high level is where the black line is thats when it would come over our sea wall which we have raised higher now, itjust depends now on the dam in Manila etc , and more rain
> View attachment 101972


My wife last week said the level looked okay but then she went to the shore area abd I asked her last night how it looked and she said it's higher, I'll try to take some photos today.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Photos today, so far it looks okay.

















I took my grandson baby "Z" he likes to go for walks, he turns 1 years old on August 18th. He's very precious to me and YES he is a handful to deal with.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

How did the boat get there? In an earlier flood?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How did the boat get there? In an earlier flood?


The boats are sitting out of the water like this because they need many repairs, I looked at this boat and I'm not sure they can repair it anymore they'll have to buy a new one the wood is really rotten.

The boats are used to get small shells to feed the millions of ducks in our Municipality and then some shells are trucked to other areas to be sold.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> The boats are sitting out of the water like this because they need many repairs, I looked at this boat and I'm not sure they can repair it anymore they'll have to buy a new one the wood is really rotten.
> 
> The boats are used to get small shells to feed the millions of ducks in our Municipality and then some shells are trucked to other areas to be sold.the


Are the shells for food or to make strong egg shells? 
I know what happens to the eggs but I always wondered what happens to all the ducks in your area, as duck doesn’t seem to be on the menu very often in Laguna. I presume they go to Chinese restaurants?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We keep a few ducks for eating but the big flocks you see are usually for balut, so I would guess the shell fish are for stronger egg shells.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Are the shells for food or to make strong egg shells?
> I know what happens to the eggs but I always wondered what happens to all the ducks in your area, as duck doesn’t seem to be on the menu very often in Laguna. I presume they go to Chinese restaurants?


The small shell's are harvested to feed the ducks but it's not enough they have to use feeds also.

For sure the duck eggs are hard and thicker than a chicken egg.

The duck's are mainly raised for their eggs and so there are many other business that produce the red salt eggs or salt eggs without the red food coloring, and then these eggs are exported to Manila to be sold at double the cost.

My neighbor across the street cooks the duck whole and fries it whole he's always sold out and there are a few more spots that do this in our Municpality and then a restaurant near a crossing with those large duck statues also sell the duck whole.

There's some duck raising farms that have what's known as Peking Duck a much larger white duck and yes those get sold to the restaurants or imported.

We are surrounded by these duck farm's and the smell is very powerful, not so much near our home but down the street a little further.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We keep a few ducks for eating but the big flocks you see are usually for balut, so I would guess the shell fish are for stronger egg shells.


Gary do you raise duck's?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> The small shell's are harvested to feed the ducks but it's not enough they have to use feeds also.
> 
> For sure the duck eggs are hard and thicker than a chicken egg.
> 
> ...


I pass the big ducks at the junction on a regular basis but turn left, so didn’t know there are restaurants that sell duck. Might give it a try one day, as I love eating duck.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I pass the big ducks at the junction on a regular basis but turn left, so didn’t know there are restaurants that sell duck. Might give it a try one day, as I love eating duck.


It's been a while since I went in that direction but just before the crossing coming from the south it was on the right hand side but who knows because of the road widening.

I'll PM you the neighbor's address with the google map, I think he charges 180 pesos per duck and I think he's the one supplying that restaurant with ducks already cooked and they fry it while you wait, the price will be doubled if purchased at the restaurant. In some of the other spots the duck doesn't taste as well, the neighbor is very popular and sells out quickly every day.

They do sell the duck parts or chopped-up duck in the Market here but it doesn't taste so fresh to me, my wife and daughter are okay with it but I've gotten picky over the years.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary do you raise duck's?


We have 20-30 ducks which we sell but it's just a side-line, pigs are the main business. We have a mix of ducks, the big noisy white ducks they call peking. Males go for 500-600p and the females 300-400p


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I took some more photos because it's been raining nearly nonstop for two days, my 6 year old granddaughter Elice. I had to pick some more gabi (taro) roots today because of the water level.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

what are Gabi roots any ways? What do you use them for in the Philippines?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> what are Gabi roots any ways? What do you use them for in the Philippines?
> 
> art


In English they are known as Taro roots. They can be eaten as cooked but I do see many citizens dipping them in brown sugar or they are used in making a dessert but the main way they are cooked is in the tamarind soup "Sinagang" so you would have had this soup before it's as comon as adobo.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hmmm! Never heard of these roots. Hope they have a good taste about them.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

what is that big lake behind the property called?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As per the topic heading art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks Steve. didn't realized that.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> what is that big lake behind the property called?
> 
> art


If you fly into Manila the flight path is over this lake "Laguna de Bay".

Every 10 years or so it floods shoreline areas, the last time it flooded was in 2012 and it lasted 3 months, we had 4 feet of standing water and my electric water pump was submerged, I had to buy a new electric water pump and had it stuck up much higher, we have an upper floor and patio area with another full sized kitchen and sink, so now because of this flood every decade we prepared with two kitchens, one downstairs and another upstairs.

The other issue is when the dams release water, and usually with no warning and it floods instantly.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Its one of the very FEW lakes in the Philippines.
But there are some dams which look as lakes except at the dam side.
I like lakes much better than ocean, because of no proiblem with tide, sharks and such and if get some problem with a sailing boat, then ending up at a shore soon, no risk to end up in China


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Its one of the very FEW lakes in the Philippines.
> But there are some dams which look as lakes except at the dam side.
> I like lakes much better than ocean, because of no proiblem with tide, sharks and such and if get some problem with a sailing boat, then ending up at a shore soon, no risk to end up in China


The Laguna de Bay lake is very shallow and not very deep, the Government was thinking about dredging it much deeper with outside help but it never happened.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The Laguna de Bay lake is very shallow and not very deep, the Government was thinking about dredging it much deeper with outside help but it never happened.


 I thought a while about settle at the east few populatedc side. I just like canoe or a TINY sail boat needing very litle deep.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I thought a while about settle at the east few populatedc side. I just like canoe or a TINY sail boat needing very litle deep.


You wouldn't want to live in that region (Eastern Laguna de Bay) there's nothing there and when I mean nothing I really mean nothing, we went around the Eastern side once on our way back from Manila through Antipolo and we couldn't even find bottled water but we did find a business selling bolo knives and bamboo furniture real cheap along the side of the provincial highway.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> You wouldn't want to live in that region (Eastern Laguna de Bay) there's nothing there and when I mean nothing I really mean nothing, we went around the Eastern side once on our way back from Manila through Antipolo and we couldn't even find bottled water but we did find a business selling bolo knives and bamboo furniture real cheap along the side of the provincial highway.


 Its TO MUCH there for my taste 🤣 
(To much people so I would need to get away from around the highway. There are some nice forests and other nice nature in parts there. (I know a forest owner there.)

Concerning water I would have my own well anyway
and if something is missing it isnt far neighter to Calamba nor Metro Manila.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I would hate to live in an area that flooded. Hope the ones living there can get something done to correct the problem


art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I would hate to live in an area that flooded. Hope the ones living there can get something done to correct the problem
> 
> 
> art


Second floor, that's the fix.  and a raft or boat to get you the rest of the way. 

So if we flood it just 100 feet to our front gate and the road. It's actually not that bad if you're prepared, the last time we were only halfway prepared with an upper kitchen but our electric water pump was too low and so it was submerged in lake water, so no water for a couple of weeks with (I still need to get it rebuilt, high-quality pump).

And it's been 10 years since that flood and our trees in the back yard are many and huge so they'll help block any wave action coming in, our water tank took a beating also, so I had to replace that last year, it could have lasted much longer but we now have a larger water tank.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I took some more photos because it's been raining nearly nonstop for two days, my 6 year old granddaughter Elice. I had to pick some more gabi (taro) roots today because of the water level.
> View attachment 101983
> 
> View attachment 101984
> ...


My wife bought gabi at the supermarket yesterday’s 143php per kilo. I remember when gabi wasn’t very expensive. You have a few thousand peso there Mark 😃.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> My wife bought gabi at the supermarket yesterday’s 143php per kilo. I remember when gabi wasn’t very expensive. You have a few thousand peso there Mark 😃.


Wow.... I have so many more Gabi (taro root) plants, I have just begun pulling them up. The price in the market area here is around 60 pesos but maybe it's gone up.

I have given away a lot of gabi in the last two weeks to in-laws, a poor family that often comes by asking for help, and some neighbors who ask me for gabi as I walk around (stroller) with my baby grandson.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The bay water level is rising !!
Fishing boats behind our sea wall are now all floating ! And the water is covering the grass and growth !
The water level has risen by about 2 feet and the waves are getting higher !
Keep your eyes open guys and gals !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> The bay water level is rising !!
> Fishing boats behind our sea wall are now all floating ! And the water is covering the grass and growth !
> The water level has risen by about 2 feet and the waves are getting higher !
> Keep your eyes open guys and gals !


Same here Bob, I went down to the road (I should take photos of this area) and the water is up, and if this continues and then in conjunction with the Dam releases the water it'll flood for sure. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow and stick with the same photo.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> if get some problem with a sailing boat, then ending up at a shore soon, no risk to end up in China


Taal Lake might be a better option for sailing small yachts.






Taal Lake Yacht Club – Home of the Philippine Hobie Fleet







tlyc.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Taal Lake might be a better option for sailing small yachts.


 Thank you. But when I am sailing I prefer smaller which can be sailed by me alone (without hydralic and remote controlls


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Then the Oz Goose would be perfect.






The club even has family boat building weekends every now and then where you can go down and help build your own, and then be sailing it by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> The club even has family boat building weekends every now and then where you can go down and help build your own, and then be sailing it by the end of the weekend.


  Oh thats why many of them in the video have such odd fronts, I suppouse much easier to build such self.

((I had one similar to them a bit biger in the video with V front, but I have nothing big left from when I made cleared out much in the preparing to move to Phils. Beside boats and motor vehincles I cleared out 2 lorry loads and 21 pickup loads  inspite of I left a lot of what the house buyer can have use of as house owner.
Back when I compeeted in sailing it was with a 3 crew "quarter toner" ( = common size of a camping boat) which seem an odd name by only an interior of such sized camping boat weight a HALF ton  but I dont know if anyone managed to strip the total weight down to a quorter ton.))


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple weeks ago.









Today.









The end if this road is the start of our backyard so another storm will have our area flooded.

I'm going to purchase enough electrical wire so I can hook up to our top floor circuit breaker panel after I visit the bank on the 1st.

My wife has already put up the Christmas 🎄 tree.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Its dry uphill from you today  Hopefully it wont flood your yard.
Its not BER until Thursday 😃. Since the kids left home we don't put up a xmas tree...bah humbug.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep too early for the xmas tree.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yep too early for the xmas tree.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


What, like three days too early. 🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, don't break tradition. I don't bother myself, just another meaningless job. Call me the grinch but birthdays the same, can't be bothered with the hype.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, don't break tradition. I don't bother myself, just another meaningless job. Call me the grinch but birthdays the same, can't be bothered with the hype.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Feel exactly the same. Always been a sore point with the wife but we’ve survived.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Talk about going off topic, flooding in Laguna de Bay has turned into planting xmas trees in the living room or wherever some shove them. I'm more concerned with how to wash my dishes and not die from bacterial infiltrators etc. Baubles come later.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Talk about going off topic, flooding in Laguna de Bay has turned into planting xmas trees in the living room or wherever some shove them. I'm more concerned with how to wash my dishes and not die from bacterial infiltrators etc. Baubles come later.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Got to keep well rounded!!!!! LOL

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Like Santa?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pictures taken just now from behind our home looks like the rivers have been freed up in Manila last time the water level rose a lot !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Pictures taken just now from behind our home looks like the rivers have been freed up in Manila last time the water level rose a lot !


Water lilies really bring in not only the dirt but also the trapped garbage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on the water level, I was a little shocked this morning to find the lake water is at the top of the road, there's no longer any lower area like on the previous photos. 








My granddaughter.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sad to hear that Mark, hope all ok there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Still raining up here, so I’m sorry to say there’s more water heading your way. Hopefully your place doesn’t flood. 
People always think its sunny everywhere in the Philippines. Our house sits on the edge of a tropical rainforest and it rains a lot! Can’t remember a dry day since September.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's raining hard here at this moment and I can hardly hear the karaoke next door.


----------

